# Utiliser ecran powerbook comme ecran externe



## dada didouda (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour les gens,

Voilà, tout est dans le titre. J'aimerais utiliser l'écran d'un powerbook comme écran externe pour un macbookpro et ainsi avoir un joli écran panoramique.
Bon, à priori ça me parait pas possible d'utiliser un powerbook uniquement pour son écran, mais pourquoi pas, je tente.
J'ai testé le VPN via Screen Recycler mais ma connexion est trop lente pour être vraiment efficace. 
Existe t'il une solution matérielle, via des câbles video ?



PS: je me rends compte que ce message aurait peut être plus sa place dans le forum périphérique, un grand merci au modérateur qui voudra bien déplacer mon message


----------



## tarte en pion ! (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour !
VNC tu veux dire ?
En tout cas, à mon avis la meilleure solution serait d'améliorer ton réseau... comment sont-ils connectés ?


----------



## dada didouda (30 Mai 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Bonjour !
> VNC tu veux dire ?
> En tout cas, à mon avis la meilleure solution serait d'améliorer ton réseau... comment sont-ils connectés ?



Merci à toi gentille pâtisserie

Euh , oui, VNC, c'est tout à fait ça ! Je découvre le réseau alors je suis encore un peu perdu.

Mais l'idée c'est de pouvoir travailler sous final cut pro avec ses deux écrans, donc je pense que un réseau ne sera pas suffisamment rapide pour l'affichage. Je ne sais pas exactement comment ils sont connectés, si je réponds par Wifi, c'est une réponse qui semblerait correcte ?

Mais je recherche plutôt une solution sans passer par un réseau, l'internet en Belgique est trop lent pour que ça puisse vraiment bien marcher j'ai l'impression.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (30 Mai 2008)

Le réseau est local, l'internet n'a rien à voir avec ça !
Par contre le wifi oui !

A quelle distance es-tu du modem/point d'accès/box (choisir la mention utile ! :rateau  ? Et quel modèle ?


----------



## dada didouda (30 Mai 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Le réseau est local, l'internet n'a rien à voir avec ça !
> Par contre le wifi oui !
> 
> A quelle distance es-tu du modem/point d'accès/box (choisir la mention utile ! :rateau  ? Et quel modèle ?



Ha, ok, les choses sont pas très claires dans ma tête, ça l'est un peu plus maintenant.

Donc je suis conecté en Wifi, via un Linksys WAG200G et je suis à environ 5 m de la borne à vol d'oiseau (enfin, un oiseau qui traverserait les murs, à vol d'oiseau mort disons)


----------



## tarte en pion ! (31 Mai 2008)

Ok.
A mon avis, une solution serait de les relier avec un câble réseau croisé : les câbles croisés évitent l'utilisation d'un switch, donc cela permet de les relier en direct.
Tu es en wifi G, donc 54Mbits théoriques, alors là il doit peut-être en rester la moitié et c'est trop peu.
Parce apparemment le problème sont les murs qui réduisent de beaucoup le débit, d'autant plus que le signal fait l'aller-retour à travers les murs :
[*MBP]--|||||murs---routeur---|||||murs--[PB*]
Avec un câble réseau croisé:
[*MBP]-[PB*] !

En as-tu ? Sinon ça se trouve à quelques euros...
Mais teste d'abord avec un autre client VNC, on ne sait jamais !



EDIT : Sur le site de Screenrecycler ils disent qu'il faut une connection réseau rapide. (Et VNC de manière générale c'est lourd !)


----------



## dada didouda (1 Juin 2008)

Oui, j'ai ça. Sais tu ce qu'il faut paramètrer pour que ça marche ? J'avais essayé ça au départ mais ça n'avait pas l'air de changer grand chose. Le truc c'est qu'on est 8 ordis à utiliser la connection .... alors il doit pas me rester grand chose au final ...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (1 Juin 2008)

Hmm je sais pas exactement comment ça réagit quand le routeur est dans une autre pièce par wifi...
Tu peux essayer comme ceci :
Tu coupe l'airport sur le Powerbook. Tu le relie avec un câble réseau croisé au Macbookpro. Après il faut activer un pont de connections réseaux entre l'airport et l'ethernet sur le MBP.
Essaies de voir ça !
Une fois que t'arrives à aller sur internet depuis le PB, vois si les performances se sont améliorées.


EDIT : J'ai été stupide, il me semble qu'on peut avoir une autre addresse IP à chaque carte différente. Dans ce cas définis des ip fixes pour l'ethernet des deux macs.

EDIT 2 : Désolé, je n'ai aucun moyen de vérifier actuellement par moi-même, mais je donne des pistes !


----------



## kriso (5 Juin 2008)

dada didouda a dit:


> Bonjour les gens,
> 
> Voilà, tout est dans le titre. J'aimerais utiliser l'écran d'un powerbook comme écran externe pour un macbookpro et ainsi avoir un joli écran panoramique.


 
Si je comprends bien, tu veux avoir 2 fois la même image sur 2 écrans différents ?
Ou alors tu veux faire du montage sur ton macbook ?


----------

